# My laptop turns on but the screen shows nothing / remains off



## rejanu (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi there, I have a Toshiba Equium A300D-16C laptop.

It was fine until now...

When I press the power button, my laptop turns on but the screen remains black / off.
HDD indicator doesn't flash or anything ... ( in case this helps )
I've also tried to remove the battery, hold the power button for 30s and plug the power cord back in... Same thing laptop turns on but screen is black.

I tried to connect my laptop to my PC's monitor using HDMI cable but no success... Laptop turned on but my pc's monitor was showing nothing.

I haven't changed anything inside my laptop or unscrewed it.

PS:
I quite often kept my laptop on the bed/pillow so it may have something to do with overheating or something.

How did I get to this point:

Yesterday my laptop was fine, there was nothing wrong with it... I switched it off at night but when I tried to switch it back on this morning that's where I faced this problem.

Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks,
Rejanu.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello rejanu and welcome to TSF,

I must ask, is your laptop still under warranty?


----------



## rejanu (Mar 3, 2011)

Unfortunately not.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## rejanu (Mar 3, 2011)

That sure is helpful but doesn't solve the case however.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No, it isn't going to solve the case. Sorry for the quick reply, but I am at work right now. 

You will use the outlines to troubleshoot the issue. The problem needs to be pinpointed.


----------



## Thefixer (Aug 25, 2011)

I've had the exact problem with my HPCQ60. One of my memory chip "slots" is bad. I removed both memory modules and then replaced 1 in slot 1(upper) turned it on and hit F10. worked. Removed memory module 1 from #1 slot and replaced with module #2. Again it worked using the same procedure. Placed memory module #1 in #2 (lower) slot and got nothin and proceded with the #2 memory, same results. So I believe its the memory slot #2 and my guess is it needs an entirely new motherboard. BUT! I am going to put a 2GB module in slot #1 so it is not so painfully slow and see if it works. Good luck, I hope this helped.


----------

